
The city with 20-year waiting lists for rental homes - ohjeez
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20160517-this-is-one-city-where-youll-never-find-a-home
======
ap3
I've wondered about the implications of this mandated affordability. When
giving someone a housing subsidy why do it for life ? Why not cap it at 3
years and give different people a chance too.

That guy renting the single bedroom is now stuck if he wants a bigger place -
does he give it up and jump into another queue?

There has to be a better way.

Anyone familiar with the section 8 program in the US? Tenants get vouchers to
use to pay rent to private landlords.

